# Passport Renewal



## Meg24 (May 1, 2016)

I'm a U.S. Citizen currently in India since 1 & 1/2 yrs. Will travel to US next month for 2 months & planning on renewing my US Passport there. Is it OK to fill my mailing address on renewal form DS-82 with my in-laws address as that's the address on my drivers license & have my passport mailed there??


----------



## rammestein (May 12, 2016)

Yes, u can do that. Should not be a problem. is ur old address mentioned in passport no more in use?


----------



## andygeorge (May 20, 2016)

Yes, u can do that


----------



## rahulrockers144 (Jun 16, 2016)

No more issue mention your old address for that.


----------

